# What is the smallest gourami?



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi to all,

As the title suggests, what is the smallest gourami? I've always been fond of them and would possibly like to set up a tank for them in the near future. There is this dwarf yellow gourami at one of my lfs, and it looks very small(~1-1.5in). So, I just wanna make sure if there are any other kinds out there which I may be able to get. Thanks for whatever info y'all could share and spare ​


----------



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

I have 3 Trichopsis pumila, about 3cm (1") long, brown mottled body with iridescent blue and red fins.

They're real characters and very inquisitive.

I saw them in one of the amano books


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

mintygreen said:


> I have 3 Trichopsis pumila, about 3cm (1") long, brown mottled body with iridescent blue and red fins.
> 
> They're real characters and very inquisitive.
> 
> I saw them in one of the amano books


These are my favorite small Gourami. There are two varieties of them at my LFS, the normal Sparkling Gourami and the Giant Sparkling Gourami. the normal gets just over 1" long and the Giant gets about 2.5".

There is also the Parosphromenus deissneri common name Licorice Gourami, not as nice looking IMHO.

You could also look at Sphaerichthys osphromenoides common name Chocolate Gourami, they get a little larger, about 2" or so.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

You could also check out
Trichopsis vittata : Croaking Gourami
Parosphromenus deissneri : Liquorice Gouram

I've kept the croaking gourami and they're quite pretty.
Have 5 cocholate gourami at the moment and they're really nice fish.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Both of those are nice and small gourami species. Here's a pic of the liqorice gourami; not in the best of shape or coloration. The more typical coloration of the males are more red and black (you can see hints of the black in the dorsal).


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you, guys! I will go check out those fish at the lfs, if they have any. These choices will help me in selecting the fish for my upcoming set up


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

You could try honey or sunset gourami's. Mine is very gentle and colorful


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I think the actual smallest gourami is the Trichopsis pumila, commonly called the Sparkling or Pygmy Gourami. This has been my personal favorite...it's the most colorful of the dwarfs. do a google search, there are quite a few amazing pictures of them. I started with two but lost one when transfering it from QT to my main tank. The remaining one was pretty shy and would only come out during feedings, but once I added a Trichopsis vittata (Croaking gourami, sometimes called giant sparkling gourami, but the sparkle is very subtle and only comes out when they are happy, non-stressed, and well adjusted, and then it's only in their tails/fins) the two of them are nearly inseparable and they are out most of the time. I still prefer the pumila and have plans to get a few more. They are both fairly peaceful, however I had no problems with the pumila fighting with each other in a 5.5 QT, whereas, a few weeks later, one vittata picked on the other endlessly until I separated them, and now they are both more active and more colorful. I have one of each in my community tank, which also has two honey gouramis, and there aren't any problems with anyone.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, you guys 

I will do an on-line search to see what they look like. So far, the yellow dwarf honey I saw at LFS really entices me, but we'll see.


In the mean time, how many would you recommend in a 60cm tank? 90cm? Any feedback welcomed


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not sure how many you you fit in a tank that size, but my sunset gourami which is a variant of honey gourami is very laid back and doesn't bother anyone in the tank. My tank is 10 gallons and has 7 shrimp, 2 panda cories, 5 tetras, and the gourami. I'm not sure how they would react with their own species though. I would suggest 1 male and 2 females for the 60cm or 2 males and five females for the 90cm tank.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I've had the honey gouramis the longest, and they are good fish, although with two males being the only gouramis in the tank, one was more aggressive to the other, but it wasn't excessive. try to get some females if you can, like Sammie suggested.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Okay, will do! Right now I'm not in any hurry; more like tossing ideas around because I will not move until after December. The idea of getting more females sounds good Yeah, forgot lab. fish can be belligerent


----------

